#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Επέμβαση στο μήκος λυγισμού υποστυλώματος (Ω/Σ)

## sundance

Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις επεμβαίνετε χειροκίνητα στο μήκος λυγισμού υποστυλώματος σε κτίρια ωπλισμένου σκυροδέματος?

Ας ξεκινήσω με ένα παράδειγμα.

Ισόγειο με πατάρι συνολικού ύψους 6 μέτρων.

Η 1η στάθμη στα 0 μέτρα και η δεύτερη στα 3 μέτρα που περιγράφεται και το πατάρι και η τρίτη στα 6 μέτρα.

*ΣΤΑΘΜΗ 2*




*ΣΤΑΘΜΗ 3*



Τα υποστυλώματα Κ5 και Κ6 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) λαμβάνονται με μήκη λυγισμού 3 μέτρα για τη μία στάθμη και 3 μέτρα για την άλλη, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν ενιαίο μήκος 6 μέτρα. Εδω λοιπόν επεμβαίνουμε?

----------


## Xάρης

Χειροκίνητα επεμβαίνεις στο Fespa εκτός εάν σβήσεις τα Κ5 και Κ6 από τη στάθμη 2 στο παράδειγμα σου οπότε θα πάρουν αυτόματα το σωστό.

Συνήθως χειροκίνητα τα βάζεις όταν δεν μπορείς να τα σβήσεις από μια στάθμη και το μήκος λυγισμού είναι διαφορετικό σε κάθε διεύθυνση. Αυτό θα συμβεί αν πχ τα Κ5 και Κ6 στη στάθμη 2 ενώνονται με δοκούς με τα Κ3 και Κ4, όχι όμως και μεταξύ τους. Τότε για τα Κ5 και Κ6 της στάθμης 3, κατά x έχεις μήκος λυγισμού 6μ και κατά z μήκος λυγισμού όσο λαμβάνει αυτόματα (3μ).

----------

Evan

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Με κάλυψες απόλυτα Χάρη.

----------

